# Useles Billy tazed himself with his flashlight #182



## Nitram4891 (Oct 3, 2014)

LoLing so hard


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2014)

flop-ing


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Last post, lock her down.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2014)

flop'd


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 3, 2014)

yall a couple of slow flopping idjits....better luck next time.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Billy seem to like to copy others.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Billy seem to like to copy others.



Eye reckon so


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

True dat.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Is it illegal to use the handicap stall in the restroom if n you're not handicapped ? If so.. I should get a ticket.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 3, 2014)

Maybe we should require a picture I D


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

No it is not, but its very embarrassing when you come out of one and there is a guy in a wheelchair waiting on you.


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

True story^^^^


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Eye reckon so


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Yall to useless to use a regular bathroom


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Cleared up quick here


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

I could go for another nap about now


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

MT drink some beer before that nap..


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Done did


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Did done


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Drink all of FIL beer and then demand he goto the store.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

When he comes back say you wanted another kind of beer


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hum I have quite a few thing I didn't know were illegal


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

What I miss


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Tell MIL to get in the kitchen and cook you up some bacon and hashbrowns


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Hum I have quite a few thing I didn't know were illegal



I can hit the bullseye...


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 3, 2014)

i walked into wrong bathroom one time...didnt know until i saw dispenser of things on the wall....high tailed it outa thera


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2014)

what things?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

MT.. ask allot of questions about the neighbors wife.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Kayron got first flop


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> i walked into wrong bathroom one time...didnt know until i saw dispenser of things on the wall....high tailed it outa thera



I did it at Captain Anderson's this summer. I didn't realize until 3 women started comin out as I was walkin in. Very embarrassin


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Billy bathroom peepers.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> i walked into wrong bathroom one time...didnt know until i saw dispenser of things on the wall....high tailed it outa thera



I was at a restaurant in Mexico once that had multi gender bathrooms... you can probably guess what happened next


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I was at a restaurant in Mexico once that had multi gender bathrooms... you can probably guess what happened next



what?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 3, 2014)

i dont get it..what happened next?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what?



They had 1 bathroom with multiple stalls. Everything was in Spanish so that might not be what it's really called. Their were guys and girls going in the same bathroom.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2014)

so what happened?  don't leave us hanging


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Did I post


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

The I'm I The I'm I'm I'm I'm I'm I'm I'm I'm I'm I'm I'm The The The The The I I I I The The The The I'm I'm I'm I'm I'm I'm The The The The The The I I I The I The I The I'm


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Good to to To To To To To I I The The The To To To To To Just to to To To The The For to to To To To The The The The I I To Know to to To To To To To To To The The The The The S


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> so what happened?  don't leave us hanging



I paid for my meal and left... very quickly


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

People people please people please people please people please to please people please people please people please people please people please people please people please people please people please people please people please people please people please people please people please people please people please people please people please people please people p


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 3, 2014)

mattech lost it


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 3, 2014)

kind afigured it would happen


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Don't d do don't do don't


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Just job just job just job just job just job just keep


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Because but be but be but be but be


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey Fuzzy, you waiting on Frito so that ya'll can surround him?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2014)

where jimmy today?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2014)

anyone?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2014)

flops


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

I see a band a coming its coming round the bend some ones getting banded I just do when


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2014)

who gettin' bandeded


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Not u


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Not u



of course not; i run this joint


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

Hay, what'd I miss?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

Do we have a new poster?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Hay, what'd I miss?



Samething I did....what was it?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

Looks like we about to collect some more dues.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

Maybe hand out anudder OABA.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

Maybe do some hazing.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 3, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Looks like we about to collect some more dues.



You were serious?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

Maybe an initiation.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

Everyone here has been initiated into the club and has paid their dues.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

We welcome all new members.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 3, 2014)

We accept IOU's.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 3, 2014)

TP skeerd big buck off.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

Java Java.... I just figured out the name of the thread.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

Java? Stupid phone.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

Haha..


----------



## bigelow (Oct 3, 2014)

My wife wants me to get fire wood. She thinks it time to start the fireplace up. Crazy lady.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

Don't taze me bro!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 3, 2014)

all this talk of rolls reminds me of this


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

Go to hall.... turn up thermostat..go sit back down.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 3, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Go to hall.... turn up thermostat..go sit back down.



make da wifey do it


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 3, 2014)

flops


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Looks like we about to collect some more dues.



Dues are collected upfront from now on according to BO$$, T.P.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Hils sniped that'un.

Bet he's in the stand.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

3 ninjy's


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hils sniped that'un.
> 
> Bet he's in the stand.



Not yet Chief.  Still at work. Got about 40 mo mins then Im headed to the house, loadin da dog up and headed to da club.  Hope to be in a tree by 615


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Not yet Chief.  Still at work. Got about 40 mo mins then Im headed to the house, loadin da dog up and headed to da club.  Hope to be in a tree by 615



You got time to make another shiny part.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 3, 2014)

go gimp somethin hils


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Ready for a reeb.. No PUI in for me tanight.


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Hay


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Maybe a little


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

I plan to self moderate.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Plans should never be broken


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

oops1 said:


> I plan to self moderate.



Good plan, oops.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

I really need to get off the couch.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

I need to get a real job.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

I need to start changing my ways.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

Stop getting high all the time.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

Maybe next year.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

That sounds like a plan.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

Only 365 days until I change my ways.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

T.P. = 9 to 5


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 3, 2014)

LoL


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

you got two more months


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 3, 2014)

being a photographer is a real job TP..dont be so hard on urself


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

not 365


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

flop


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Now that was just to easy


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

The I'm The I'm The I'm The I'm I'm I'm The I'm The I'm I'm The I'm The I'm The I'm I'm The I'm I'm The I'm The The The The I'm The I'm I'm The The I'm The I'm The I'm The I'm I'm The I'm The I'm The The The I'm The I'm The I'm The The The I'm The I'm The I'm The The The I'm The I'm The I'm The The The The I'm The The I'm The The The The I'm The I'm The I'm The I'm The I'm The The


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Wrong song


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 3, 2014)

mattech said:


> The I'm The I'm The I'm The I'm I'm I'm The I'm The I'm I'm The I'm The I'm The I'm I'm The I'm I'm The I'm The The The The I'm The I'm I'm The The I'm The I'm The I'm The I'm I'm The I'm The I'm The The The I'm The I'm The I'm The The The I'm The I'm The I'm The The The I'm The I'm The I'm The The The The I'm The The I'm The The The The I'm The I'm The I'm The I'm The I'm The The



I'm the Walrus?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. = sumpin rong


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

What's wrong Jeff chief


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

?....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

T.P. =


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

&#55357;&#56852;&#55357;&#56844;&#55357;&#56850;


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

&#55357;&#56443;&#55357;&#56443;&#55357;&#56443;


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

...&#55357;&#56443;


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

mattech said:


> What's wrong Jeff chief



copy paste ain't workin right


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Why did the first one work?


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

?...


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

???????


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 3, 2014)

â˜® âœ¿ âœˆ â™‹ â˜  â˜¯ â™¥ âœŒ âœ– â˜¢ â˜£ â˜¤ â�¤ â�¥ â�¦ â�§ â™¡ âœ— âœ˜ â™’ Î© â™¦ â™  â™¥ â™£ â™¢ â™¤ â™¡ â™§ âœ¦ â™” â™• â™š â™› â˜… â˜† âœ® âœ¯ â˜¾ â˜½ â˜¼ â˜€ â˜� â˜‚ â˜ƒ â˜º â™ª â™« â™¬ âœ„ âœ‚ âœ† âœ‰ âˆž â™‚ â™€ â˜¿ â–² â–¼ â‚ª âœ“ âœ” âœ• â˜¥ â˜¦ â˜§ â˜¨ â˜© â˜ª â˜«
â˜¬ â˜­ â„¢ © ® â„— ¿¡ â„– âˆƒ âŠ¥ âˆ€ â˜¹ âˆž âŒ˜ æ–‡ â‘‚ à®œ à¹� Øª ãƒ„ ãƒƒ ã‚· ü â…Ÿ ½ â…“ ¾ â…” â…• â…– â…— â…˜ â…™ â…š â…› â…œ â…� â…ž â…  â…¡ â…¢ â…£ â…¤ â…¥ â…¦ â…§ â…¨ â…© â…ª â…« â…° â…± â…² â…³ â…´ â…µ â…¶ â…· â…¸ â…¹ âž€ âž� âž‚ âžƒ âž„ âž… âž† âž‡ âžˆ âž‰ âžŠ âž‹ âžŒ âž� âžŽ âž� âž� âž‘ âž’ âž“ â“� â“‘ â“’ â““ â“” â“• â“– â“— â“˜ â“™ â“š â“› â“œ â“� â“ž â“Ÿ â“  â“¡ â“¢ â“£ â“¤ â“¥ â“¦ â“§ â“¨ â“© â˜š â˜› â˜œ â˜� â˜ž â˜Ÿ âœ™ âœš âœ› âœœ âœ� âœž âœ  â�‚ â‹† âœ¢ âœ£ âœ¤ âœ¥ âœ¦ âœ© âœª âœ« âœ¬ âœ­ âœ® âœ¯ âœ° â˜… âœ± âœ² âœ³ âœ´ âœµ âœ¶ âœ· âœ¸ âœ¹ âœº âœ» âœ¼ â�„ â�… â�† â�‡ â�ˆ â�‰ â�Š â�‹ â•°â˜†â•® âœ¡ â�‚ -â€˜à¹‘â€™- âœ½ âœ¾ âœ¿ â�€ â�� â�ƒ â�‹ â™ª â™« â™© â™¬ â™­ â™® â™¯ ° ø âŠ™ â˜‰ â�£ âœ‰ âœ� âœŽ âœ� âœ� â˜‘ â˜� â˜’ â�Ÿ â�˜ â�¢ âžŸ âž¡ âž¢ âž£ âž¤ âž¥ âž¦ âž§ âž¨ âžš âž˜ âž™ âž› âžœ âž� âžž âž¸ â™� âž² âž³ âž³ âž´ âžµ âž¶ âž· âž¸ âž¹ âžº âž» âž¼ âž½ â†� â†‘ â†’ â†“ â†” â†• â†– â†— â†˜ â†™


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????️️??????????


----------



## bigelow (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey crumpers


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 3, 2014)

☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 3, 2014)

☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣☣


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 3, 2014)

setup


----------



## bigelow (Oct 3, 2014)

Get the ticket book out.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 3, 2014)

Missed flop


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

?????????????????????



?????????????????????



?????????????????????


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 3, 2014)

mattech said:


> ?????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 3, 2014)

mattech said:


> ?????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder if the mods know how to read this....


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 3, 2014)

mattech said:


> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

I never knew things on my iPhone keyboard would work


----------



## bigelow (Oct 3, 2014)

New mods are watching b


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

????


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 3, 2014)

Quit postin' Alien dirty words.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 3, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Quit postin' Alien dirty words.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 3, 2014)

I gots my finger on the big red button.


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

???????????????????#⃣???1⃣2⃣3⃣4⃣5⃣6⃣7⃣8⃣9⃣0⃣?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm  mashin the button......


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Can we really not post those?


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 3, 2014)

Yep they can read it.


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

If not I will delete


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't even know what it is


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 3, 2014)

Another useles billy went down.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't know? Do you have a translation? 



> English is the language of the Forum. Posts using a language other than English must include a full and complete English translation.



Get to translation all that ailien gibberish.


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

mattech said:


> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????



Translation= black face, yellA fAce and Orange face


----------



## bigelow (Oct 3, 2014)

I got this. Mat and nitram were talking about Billy's sisters mothers brothers cousin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

I really dont get it.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

Everyone is banded except for Hillbillyo*+, bigbuckhunter1+ and me.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

Jangalang.. Jangalang..Jangalang


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Nitram and Matt are saying things behind our backs


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

They look different on my iPhone than they do my droid.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 3, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Everyone is banded except for Hillbillyo*+, bigbuckhunter1+ and me.



Whattid I doo.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 3, 2014)

I'll keep comin back, next time as" kmack" & noone will know.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 3, 2014)

T.P. and Eye Recon sittin  n a tree...............


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

I'll come back as mattechh


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Or maybe mmattech


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

I bet ccherry used to be cherry as a past member.


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Speaking of ccherry, I saw your posy about Ingram rd. I'm betting y'all have a good supply if hogs right there?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

I could come back as karen937 no938 no939 endless possibilities


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

;-)


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Some folks don't recognize a hint when it hits them upside the head!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 3, 2014)

Maybe kmckinney, or kmckinny


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Karen= tricky


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Mattech2


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Hcettam


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Some folks don't recognize a hint when it hits them upside the head!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Some folks don't recognize a hint when it hits them upside the head!



What hint is that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Irish coffee time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> What hint is that.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm gonna sit here be good and eat my cashews


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

it doesn't apply to you......you don spel guud.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 3, 2014)

LoL...me and mattech got yall good.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Flop


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

missed


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 3, 2014)

nice one kayyyyruuuunnnn


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> Hey Fuzzy, you waiting on Frito so that ya'll can surround him?



We got coverage... Jimmyedeyedeerhunter1doebou


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hello ladiessssss!


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

dad gum yall be rollin today!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey mt got a buzz... Got infracted for posting useless jibberesh.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Nch don't like jibberish


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Did such a useless job at work this week, I have to work tomorrow..


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

If i ever have to come back it will be dirtroadracin101, y'all never figure that one out.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

They still have me down to work on the 18th that makes me lols.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

I'll come back as fuzzymigmack


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

I come in peace.


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Loling at hello ladies.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

Hay, big Pnut man!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

My bait plot behind the house is doing good!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm loln backwards lol


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

Much water make grow!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> dad gum yall be rollin today!



You hear about yous and oops new cereal Nut?

Billy makin $$$ off yall.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

I hope the deer find it nutricious and they come eat it and I can kill them!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Periwinkle is good deer forage and it grows in the shade


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

I'll come back as Brave.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Periwinkle would be a good handle jimmy


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

Afternoon, Jeff CC.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

I will come back as TT.PP.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

Or maybe, Juan Frito!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

My buddy went by the hunting land said deer tracks all in my food plot going to my feeder.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Frito, nch has a mission, abolish anyone and everyone who speaks jiberish


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm on 4reebs per hour


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

Lookey threra!!! Frito Flop!!^^^


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Tp go get a camfrog app and find you a date.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

martiN listens to afro-man.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

Almost forgot. Time to take my meds.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

A who, Mm?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Fritos  with chilli and cheese


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

I seen that cheif! How much comp do I git?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't want a date. They cost too much and keep.me up too late.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Martin has a French affro


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm tired of babysitting grown women.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Afternoon, Jeff CC.



lol ing

I never would have thought of that one.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Some body embed afro-man, I can't do it on this compooter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I will come back as TT.PP.





Make up your mind...which one is it?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

You gotta think outside the box, Jeff CC.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

That was hurtful, bbh1.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Whens the next initiation TP?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Taking bets... For 36hrs


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Still loling!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

T.P. said:


> That was hurtful, bbh1.



Lols at tp's pain


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Stork?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Whens the next initiation TP?



PM will be sent later tonight.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

When you gone post sumthing Stork?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

Anybody here got a big green egg? I been thinking about getting one.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Tp has a baby on the way


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

wELL i'LL B!^^^


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Stork flaop


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

Sweet Baby Jesus hush your mouth.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Anybody here got a big green egg? I been thinking about getting one.



I have a weber at an x gf house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I seen that cheif! How much comp do I git?



Me and Billy worked it out so you get 2% off the top. After me, BO$$, and T.P. skim.....I mean pull the 1st 90 for the club. 

Billy's doin all the heavy lifting for the other 2%.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Nap time yet?


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

nOPE. aLL i HAVE IS A SMALL WHITE EGG.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Chief I been looking over there


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

sTUPID CAPS LOCK!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Chief I been looking over there



Fuzzy = looks everywhere.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Me and Billy worked it out so you get 2% off the top. After me, BO$$, and T.P. skim.....I mean pull the 1st 90 for the club.
> 
> Billy's doin all the heavy lifting for the other 2%.



Thanks! Sounds like a sweet deal!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Duplicitous posters are in our midst


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 3, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus hush your mouth.



Awwww if he (or she) is as cute as the one in your avatar you did pretty good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Fuzzy = don't mis nuttin


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

2 ninjas


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yall post fast


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey bigbuckhunter welcome to being useless.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Bigbuckhunter you like to shine deer?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Hey bigbuckhunter welcome to being useless.



Thanks I enjoy it,  since I joined this forum my productivity has probably gone down to like 2% of what it was 2 weeks ago


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Nothing like a nice dip and a long cold pull off a bud lite.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Thanks! Sounds like a sweet deal!



Not bad when you figger about 50 million Americans are estimated to be perceived Old age (62) by 2050. Be patient, NUT.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Thanks I enjoy it,  since I joined this forum my productivity has probably gone down to like 2% of what it was 2 weeks ago



Productivity is frowned upon here.. Hang around and you may get an award


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Productivity is frowned upon here.. Hang around and you may get an award



Awsome


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Yall post fast



Howdy bbh1.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

bbh1 flop ^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't care for bbh1 as a nickname, sounds like a deadly virus or somethin.


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

How bout new guy?


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

3 ninjas


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy bbh1.



Thanks, how does bigbuckhunter1 sound like a virus?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Good flop


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Thanks, how does bigbuckhunter1 sound like a virus?




 bigbuckhunter1 doesn't, but bbh1 does.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Thanks, how does bigbuckhunter1 sound like a virus?



There was a guy bbh1 he poked a sleeping bear, and he went poof.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Kind of like h1n1....pig virus.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> bigbuckhunter1 doesn't, but bbh1 does.



Got a nice ring to it. Might call one of them scientists and ask them  to rename ebola bbh1


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 is too much to type bigbuckhunter1.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Got a nice ring to it. Might call one of them scientists and ask them  to rename ebola bbh1



How bout we just call you ebola?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Sup ebola?


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

About to be at the seafood market


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

I hope they serve reeb


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

???


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

For your consideration


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> How bout we just call you ebola?



I'll pass, thanks for the offer though


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey ebola1


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

Werd, Ebola.


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Ebola is here


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks for the nickname idea but I'll pass on ebola. If you can come up with something less deadly I'll take it under consideration.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Hitn the reebs.. Might go fish that creek again


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Billy got arrested in grovetown ga he called his wife fat. She call the po po. Then he cussed at her in the front yard. He was arrested for disorderly conduct.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Ebola it is


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

One more reeb and I'm going fishing


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

I leave work..swang by the sto fur some steak n reebs..and y'all go oft the deep end. What are y'all doin?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Catch a big un ..fuzz


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

HEy


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 3, 2014)

mattech said:


> Hey


Sup


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

ya'll done run bbh1 off again


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

oops1 said:


> I leave work..swang by the sto fur some steak n reebs..and y'all go oft the deep end. What are y'all doin?



Steak.. Oops is rich. Or has a Obama card?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Ebola will be back


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

TTPP musta be hiding


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

bama's here ya'll be good


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

How you feeling Mattech


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Steak.. Oops is rich. Or has a Obama card?



Only got one to feed 4... Small bites only


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2014)

Any new people in here today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

oops1 said:


> I leave work..swang by the sto fur some steak n reebs..and y'all go oft the deep end. What are y'all doin?



Hey oops....think I will imbibe some alkyhaul and reebs tonight 2 to too two.

Will you assist me self moderatin?


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

karen936 said:


> How you feeling Mattech



Just popped a few motrin, its hurting a little.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Wait......nevermind oops.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't know Bama


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Any new people in here today?



Nope, it's the useless billy thread


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Just saw some cougars.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

how old were they


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Not sure if they were Florida type or not.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

oh did you mean cats


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey oops....think I will imbibe some alkyhaul and reebs tonight 2 to too two.
> 
> Will you assist me self moderatin?



If you were blind..would you ax a blind dude ta help ya cross da road? I think not.. JeffC


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Steak would be good tanight.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Were they the albino black type?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Sorry Mattech could not help meself


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Good flap..eye reckon


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

...









.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Nice catch oops


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Very pretty here.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Looks nice gonna be nice down here this weekend


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

I do not see cougars...mattech. I see buildings


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

And peepaw walkin his bike


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

I agree oops


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

and sailing ships


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Peepaw might be father in law


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey Fuzzy


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

I think I want a drink, I'm still thinking though


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Jimmy.....joy to the world!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I think I want a drink, I'm still thinking though



That is frowned upon round here Krun.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

florida panther


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

panther flop


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

or miss


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

eyewreckin I'm gonna make that drink now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

karen936 said:


> eyewreckin I'm gonna make that drink now.



That's waht I'm talkin bout!!!


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Krun be floppin'em.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Swags back and Ebola is gone..hmmmmm


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Krun, when you movin back to Ga.?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

I can't believe I got the first one I was on
my phone and its hard to be here on a phone.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

I shoulda been a mod


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Krun, when you movin back to Ga.?



As soon as humanly possible. Not soon enough


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Swags back and Ebola is gone..hmmmmm



Save me a bite of steak, oops.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Have to sell a house first. Then I can come up
while they building our new one.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm right here


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Now he's using two computers


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Krun, when you movin back to Ga.?



Hopefully early next year.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Save me a bite of steak, oops.



Will do..JeffC


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

TT.PP. would be proud!


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

what am I peanuts!


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

I see three


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm in my office right now so if I can get on the internet from a... coffee maker that's never been used you're right


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

oops1 said:


> I shoulda been a mod



InFoRmAnT will have to do for now, oops. 

You're good at it too.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Cousin oops didn't offer me no steak


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

everyone ready


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Its time


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

flop


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

missed again


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I see three



Momma in the tree limbs to the right.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Momma in the tree limbs to the right.



Yes all you can see are the legs


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

They are real beauties


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Going home yall see you on Monday. Kill a few monsters


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

Choot em, Jeff CC.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Cheif!


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Choot em, Jeff CC.



whered you come from.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Lol^^^


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

I was getting lonely in hera


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Durn blowfly got in my Irish coffee!

Jeff C. =  face


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey Nut


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Durn blowfly got in my Irish coffee!
> 
> Jeff C. =  face



You got dead bodies around


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

blowfly the first to arrive at the scene


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Any new people in here today?



Loled so hard I bumoped my head and loled some more


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Durn blowfly got in my Irish coffee!
> 
> Jeff C. =  face



I hate that chief!


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hay krun!


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

There's been a few


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

No dead bodies Krun, but he was a big'un.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

LFCP: Beer thirty!


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No dead bodies Krun, but he was a big'un.



Well maybe he just got different taste buds.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Time for the real McCoy anyway......a lil 12 yr old single malt ought to do it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Bamas Sig line lols


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Time for the real McCoy anyway......a lil 12 yr old single malt ought to do it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Ive been drinking. Did not catch a fish


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

I see Ebola


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Bamas Sig line lols



Yessir......Me lols when I saw it.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Bamas Sig line lols



Those words will now live in emphany


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Did I spell that right?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Emphamy


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Ive been drinking. Did not catch a fish



They don't call it fishin for nuttin, Fuzz!


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> They don't call it fishin for nuttin, Fuzz!



Did you put a worm on it.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

They don't like plain hooks


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

You da man swag.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks for the honorable mention in your ulogy.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

How's that drink Chief


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Is that how you sprell ulogy?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

mouth shut mouth shut duck tape glue tin foil
no that's for the aliens.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Youlogy, ewelogy, ulowgy...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Did I spell that right?



Nope....infamy, probly not the best word either considering the subject, but I aint the grammar girl either.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Did I spell that right?




Close, dear. 
Infamy.
 Unless you were talking about epiphany which is  suddenly realizing the answer to a problem you have been confused by.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

karen936 said:


> How's that drink Chief



Smoooooove........just slightly chilled, dirty with a couple of rocks, chased with a cold reeb!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey, swaggertt!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Is that how you sprell ulogy?



No.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

I'mon start mispeln stuff hear shawtly two, Krum.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> No.



Thanks I did not have a sudden realization.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> No.



Thanks Mr. Bama!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Eu, Nut.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

logy


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'mon start mispeln stuff hear shawtly two, Krum.



1975 Highland Gardens 5th grade spelling bee champion here.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'mon start mispeln stuff hear shawtly two, Krum.



I only had one drink gonna take a lot more for that
I'm just not the greatest speller anymore.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Mr. Bama And Mr. Nic done wore the paint off that ban button lately.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

thyroparathyroidectomized


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> 1975 Highland Gardens 5th grade spelling bee champion here.



To much liquor and braincell destruction here. Over
a long long much long time.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Eulogy! Thanks Cheif!


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> thyroparathyroidectomized



What meds they give you for having them removed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> 1975 Highland Gardens 5th grade spelling bee champion here.



Didn win it, but 1960 somethin runner up Alice M. Harte Eelmentary one year, forgot that two.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Eulogy! Thanks Cheif!



"I" before "E" except after "C", Chief.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

I have a percutaneous discectomy of L4/L5 here.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

and L3/L4


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

hurts to sweep now, the angle


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Did I ever tell yall Momma an nem thought I was gonna be a Preacher........or a Lawyer?


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> 1975 Highland Gardens 5th grade spelling bee champion here.



Can you spell, checkoslovakia?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Did I ever tell yall Momma an nem thought I was gonna be a Preacher........or a Lawyer?



I'm gonna bite, why?You long winded


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

No a fence Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

karen936 said:


> To much liquor and braincell destruction here. Over
> a long long much long time.



long time lol ing, Krun.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> long time lol ing, Krun.



Glad I can make you smile.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I'm gonna bite, why?You long winded



Yes indeed...except when I hold my breath.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

NutNut on a roll!


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm at a loss


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Can you spell, checkoslovakia?



Chekohslawvodkia


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Doubt yall know it or not, but I really am a dumb redneck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I have a percutaneous discectomy of L4/L5 here.



mine is spondylolisthesis.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

that would be check cereal,oh my cole slaw and vodka


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

And dern proud of it!


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Doubt yall know it or not, but I really am a dumb redneck.



Be proud of them Ga roots. Suck it up


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 3, 2014)

Lftt. What did I miss?


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Is that how you spell dern or durn?


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Lftt. What did I miss?



Bama got banded!


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> mine is spondylolisthesis.



You my friend have a broken back and so does my husband his is reversed. You have broken transfer
prosesses


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Is that how you spell dern or durn?



works both ways


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Chekohslawvodkia



 



peanutman04 said:


> Doubt yall know it or not, but I really am a dumb redneck.



And a DANG good'un too, not to mention a celebrity Rattlesnake Wrangler!


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Good luck hils! You are due, as hard as you been huntin!


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Lftt. What did I miss?



New peeps, dranking, injuries, smart stuff, dumb stuff
and spelling


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Is that how you spell dern or durn?



No rong spellin on that one, unless you talkin about Bruce Dern.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 3, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Good luck hils! You are due, as hard as you been huntin!



Thanks nut. Hopin this colder weather this weekend will get one to move by me.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

I thank he was clean cussing


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 3, 2014)

I got my brown paint incase it still has spots. Gotta get sumpin entered in da challenge


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Quack is hera


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Lftt. What did I miss?



Choot'em Hils....they out and about tanight!


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

I was just gonna tell him about this Chief


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Chief you hunt?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

mattech is back.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 3, 2014)

We seen one cross the road in camp as we was leavin.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Aught to be a good evening, hils!


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Good Luck Hils,


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

You just need brown shoe polish with the sponge 
attachment.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

less messy


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey Hd


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> I got my brown paint incase it still has spots. Gotta get sumpin entered in da challenge



You're a pretty smart feller hils


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey flop


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Chief you hunt?



Very seldom anymore, but not because I don't want to. I was an avid deer hunter for better'n 20 yrs, a fanatic actually, but then the back got me one day while climbing. Haven't been able to sit in a stand for long periods for a while now. 

Eye wreckin I could still hunt, but that's frowned upon in a club. I was spoiled on private Family land for all those years.

Sorry for the long windedness, Krun.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Cheif done smoked one!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Hi.



Evenin Hw.


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Lot of drunk people here
 I fit in gooood


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Very seldom anymore, but not because I don't want to. I was an avid deer hunter for better'n 20 yrs, a fanatic actually, but then the back got me one day while climbing. Haven't been able to sit in a stand for long periods for a while now.
> 
> Eye wreckin I could still hunt, but that's frowned upon in a club. I was spoiled on private Family land for all those years.
> 
> Sorry for the long windedness, Krun.



Never sorry, I asked, understand completely hurts me to just sweep, it's the angle something so simple really hurts.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

I liked bama.. Hate he got banded.. Bet it was nch, he is trigger happy


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Bama not banded. Never


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Cheif done smoked one!



Huh....Dju say somethin, Nut?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

Quack you never said hey.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

I still take the Jag ery now and then when I'm invited somewhere Krun. It is a blast and an adventure to say the least in a stand with him.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I liked bama.. Hate he got banded.. Bet it was nch, he is trigger happy



I know I was gonna invite him to a dove shoot too. Oh well! He will be missed.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Billy said he's bout dang tired of yall talkin about him


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Huh....Dju say somethin, Nut?



Smoked a doeb cheif.


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Good luck hilsman


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

I never get invited to dove shoots.


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

In dog beers, I've only had one


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Whats up! ChinaberryTreeGrowingUpInTheFenceRow!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Almost time to flop


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

mattech said:


> In dog beers, I've only had one



You trying to keep up with the inlaws?


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Who's gonna get it?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

flop


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

miss


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

I get more missed than flops


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm a fast typer


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

What da heck? Is that really a web site?


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

My sig line is so true....or is it a lie?


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Lol@pnut.com


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Lol@hils.com


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Lol@cheif.com


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Lol@mig.com


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Flop@lol.com


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Lol@flop.com


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Lol@9guests.com


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Lol.com


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

.com


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

@.com


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Com


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Om.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

M..


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Dot com


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

@flop.com


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Test@


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

May as well try to flop it now


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Flopit@com.com


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Test 1...


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Lol@test.com


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Flippity


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Got a flippity flop


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey swaggertt


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes? Where you been?


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

He gone!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

What happened to my flippity flop? Pnut is cheatin...


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

I didn't see no Miguel Cervantes


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Dang it. I flew right past my 2,000th post and didn't do nothin special.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Page 20 was a minute waist if my life


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

2000 ain't all dat special, Hw.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

One more beer and I am done


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

brb


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Going to miss bammer


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

I didn't cheat!


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

I just blew by 3000 post


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

I'd cheat for a flop


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 3, 2014)

Just had a doe and fawn come out. Couldn't get a shot on momma. Fawn was still pretty small too


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> I didn't see no Miguel Cervantes



He wuz here, fur real!


----------



## karen936 (Oct 3, 2014)

bbl


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Page 20 was a minute waist if my life



Lol!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 2000 ain't all dat special, Hw.



It's mo special than 1,374


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Get her hilsman


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Just had a doe and fawn come out. Couldn't get a shot on momma. Fawn was still pretty small too



You aint a good enough shot, to hit that lil one?


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

I would have gimped both of em hils!


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

You gone kill one tonite hils! I can feel it!


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

uh oh!


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 3, 2014)

It was about a 50 yard shot. Back in the day I coulda drilled it. Not so much these days


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

A good hunter creates his own shots.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

I prefer shots 60 or further. I like a decent challenge.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm going to take a shower than a bubble bsth


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Behind you hils!!


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

How come I can't click on Bama"s profile?


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Bubble bsth


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

Bama called saidbhe ain't talkn to billy folks


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Bama is worried about his tide gettin rolled this weekend.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Is temp fallin up yalls way? Its gone have to do sum major dropping rite quick, If its gone get as cold as they say it is.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm going to the house! Cyl!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Shhhh. Bama is here. Quit talking about him.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Oops


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

I feel a buzz, nutnut


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Hank


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Us.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> How come I can't click on Bama"s profile?


Don't know. Which account did you sign in under?


Migmack said:


> Bama called saidbhe ain't talkn to billy folks


Naw, just bouncing back and forth. Got a lot of territory to cover. 


Hardwoods said:


> Bama is worried about his tide gettin rolled this weekend.


I'd be lying if i said we were gonna have an easy time with the Reb's. I think we'll win, but it may take the last play of the game to do it. Vegas thinks so too. Line is 4.5.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

sup hardwoods


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

What'd I miss ?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

ya ain mist nuttin 00ps


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Lol@whatdidoopsmiss.com


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Everybody runned oft


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

But that means


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

I can get the


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Flo[p


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

good job

<ijit>


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

hey tp





<I got nuttin>






jus sayin


----------



## MAC2 (Oct 3, 2014)

Asked the kids what they wanted for supper after I got home from work. 
Guess where we are at,  TP.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> Asked the kids what they wanted for supper after I got home from work.
> Guess where we are at,  TP.



h00ters


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

MAC is at the Golden Corral!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

Me an t.p. jus got back from da Warfle hizzle.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2014)

Hay, Hankus.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

<got beer>


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 3, 2014)

Hankus! Where you been hidin? Yep, I  <got plenty o' beer and likker too!>

T.P.*+, the warfle hizzle is some fine cuisine fo sho.


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Hankus! Where you been hidin? Yep, I
> 
> T.P.*+, the warfle hizzle is some fine cuisine fo sho.



work, school, home......jus ain felt the need to do nuttin else, nor found much time


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hankus said:


> <got beer>



<yep>


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

ebenin mat


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Good to read ya hank!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> <yep>



yer a dangerful man


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hankus said:


> work, school, home......jus ain felt the need to do nuttin else, nor found much time



Good to see you, Cuz!


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Y'all, don't want to know what I'm doing rite now.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

twist tops is gettin tougher or I'm gettin old an weak


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Good to see you, Cuz!



you too bamer


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Bamas back!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Y'all, don't want to know what I'm doing rite now.



settin up fer the paperwerk


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Y'all, don't want to know what I'm doing rite now.



You got this self moderation thing about figured out. Good man. 


How's the dove population on the nut farm?
Wait.... that don't sound right.


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

What do you call a cow with no legs?


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Ground beef.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

A legless cow


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

I was close


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

What yall reckon?


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Gettin there?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

there are no doves on my nut farm


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Probably gettin close.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

Imma gettin thair


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

I shot 8 doves this year


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Me too hankus.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> I shot 8 doves this year



I haven't hunted anything yet this year.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

I shot at a lot more than 8 doves.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm a terrible shot


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> I shot 8 doves this year



I got 5 in 2 trips


missed an invite that prolly did at least that in 1 shot


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

What is a pirates favorite letter?


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear that bama.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

A pirates favorite letter is B.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I haven't hunted anything yet this year.



I can barely shoot my 16, sho caint draw my PSE nor my crossbow


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

You would think its an R, but its actually the sea.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

mattech said:


> What is a pirates favorite letter?



the C....duh


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Why did theblittl boy burry his flashlight?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

mattech said:


> You would think its an R, but its actually the sea.



ijit...we gotsta have time ta answer


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

The batteries died.


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Sorry hankus, if I don't do it quick I forget?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

mattech said:


> Why did theblittl boy burry his flashlight?



he wanted ta see the light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

What is a pirates favorite resturaunt?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

ijit


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

boooom


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

ARRRRby's


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

mattech said:


> What is a pirates favorite resturaunt?



Outback steak house


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Where does an elephant keep its luggage?


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

In its trunk?


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Elephants are animals. They don't have luggage.


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Hahahahahahah


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Any luck Hilsman?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

ol razorback....WHAT IT IS CUZ


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Lol at mt hahaha-ing instead of lol-ing.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

It's spelled old razor back hankus. Not ol razorback.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

well I be am, I missed the d


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

It's alright hankus. I'm sure old razorback will forgive you.


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

What is a ninjas favorite drink?


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Wataaaa


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

This one is only six hours old and its on the back half.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 3, 2014)

What I miss besides awesome jokes.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Don't touch my dart.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 3, 2014)

What is the national drink in Yemen


----------



## bigelow (Oct 3, 2014)

Anyone


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Lol@whatdidbigelowmiss.com


----------



## bigelow (Oct 3, 2014)

Com'on


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

bigelow said:


> What is the national drink in Yemen



Coke zero


----------



## bigelow (Oct 3, 2014)

Yemenaide


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

mattech said:


> What is a ninjas favorite drink?



cold


----------



## bigelow (Oct 3, 2014)

Loling at my corny joke


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

boooom


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

bigelow said:


> what is the national drink in yemen



pbr


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Bb boom baby


----------



## bigelow (Oct 3, 2014)

I have another one but it insensitive and inappropriate


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

My beer ain't real cold, should I send it back?


----------



## bigelow (Oct 3, 2014)

Send it back mtech


----------



## bigelow (Oct 3, 2014)

Get some yemenaide


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

mattech said:


> My beer ain't real cold, should I send it back?



nope, drank it fast


----------



## bigelow (Oct 3, 2014)

Got a date night wif da wife tonight.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 3, 2014)

Takin her to see a movie of her choice.


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Why did a super hero flush the toilet?


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

It was his duty.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 3, 2014)

I would rather pick but whatever I can take it.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 3, 2014)

I am bringing a flask.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 3, 2014)

Got to get my things ready for camp when I get back.


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

The guy won't slow down long enough to get his intention, by the time I send the beer back it will be gone.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 3, 2014)

Tomorrow is deer killin day.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

bigelow said:


> I am bringing a flask.



buy a fred water bottle....refill wid vodka


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

mattech said:


> The guy won't slow down long enough to get his intention, by the time I send the beer back it will be gone.



so ya usin my advice then


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

drinkin


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

smokin


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

typin


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

gota


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

give


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

upp


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

the multi taskin


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 3, 2014)

How come noone post pics of doe skulls they find.
They put buck skulls on there...


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey k.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Does ain't as important as bucks apparently


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

I got a couple doe skulls on display


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey H W !!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Doe skulls don't make people ooh and ahh


----------



## bigelow (Oct 3, 2014)

Just for you guys I will do a euro do mount this year and hang it on my wall.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey swaggertt


----------



## bigelow (Oct 3, 2014)

2 ts is in the house. Blink twice if you can't post.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey mtech what up with 2ts


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

blink blink


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Cling clang


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Blink blink


----------



## bigelow (Oct 3, 2014)

Hankus said:


> buy a fred water bottle....refill wid vodka



Bam that's the new plan. Wife can hide it in her purse and I can mix wif sprite.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Hello there Georgia hunting woman


----------



## bigelow (Oct 3, 2014)

Hip hop has 2 chains we got 2 t's


----------



## bigelow (Oct 3, 2014)

Women who hunt are cool


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

When I been Drinking- Jon Pardi


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

californication


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Taco flavored kisses- Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Just me and big. Will he say anything?


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Or will I get it?


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

I got it


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Why cant a fish play basketball?


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

It can't go near the net


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Why couldn't Noah fish off the ark?


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

He only had two worms.


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Why couldn't the zombie win a spelling bee?


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

He didn't have the brains for it.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

mattech said:


> Why couldn't the zombie win a spelling bee?





mattech said:


> He didn't have the brains for it.



quite possibly the only critter that ain got enuff brains ta tan its own hide


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

I coulda gone 4 cept fer a hawnet


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Two minny flops....what I miss?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

yes....well......SLACKERS


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Two minny flops....what I miss?



depends


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

Pnut= nee slappin lolin!


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Just for you guys I will do a euro do mount this year and hang it on my wall.



I don't think a do mount would go over very well in my house.


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm drunk


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Wait, whut


----------



## MAC2 (Oct 3, 2014)

T.P. said:


> MAC is at the Golden Corral!



The finest Winder locals were out in full force.  It was quite entertaining.  I tried to get some pics but got caught by Shofanique'.  She gave me the evil eye.  ?


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

I would joke around about stuff


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Ohhh


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey mac


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

MAC....when I go ta Winder I'll let ya know so's ya ain gotta wonder is I is what I is no mo


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

beer


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

likker


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

camels


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

boom


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

fo fer fiv .........I'll drank to dat


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

All the hottie's showed up after dark.


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Hankus keepin it real.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm gone to bed! Cyl!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

mattech said:


> All the hottie's showed up after dark.



how da toes 



mattech said:


> Hankus keepin it real.



yep



peanutman04 said:


> I'm gone to bed! Cyl!



nitenite nutnut


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Night nut


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Not looking at the toes


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

mattech said:


> Not looking at the toes



good, thats my thang


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I'm gone to bed! Cyl!



Lftt in da moanin NUT?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Think NutNut done lefted.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Thinkin bout catchin a movie with the wife n kids here at da house.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thinkin bout catchin a movie with the wife n kids here at da house.



git wid it bro


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

Why do you call a bear with no teeth?


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2014)

A gummy bear
.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Later yall.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Awful quiet up in Hera...


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

I take it erebody behaved?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Good ta heara


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hate I missed hankus.. Not lol-ing bout that


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

5 mo


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hope hils shafted won


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hope mattech's privates got better


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hope TP ran his date oft by nowa


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hope I heara my alarm clock in da am


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

USELESS...BILLY n em FLAP!!!!!


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Man.. That felt goot


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Awful quiet up in Hera...





oops1 said:


> I take it erebody behaved?





oops1 said:


> Good ta heara





oops1 said:


> Hate I missed hankus.. Not lol-ing bout that





oops1 said:


> 5 mo





oops1 said:


> Hope hils shafted won





oops1 said:


> Hope mattech's privates got better





oops1 said:


> Hope TP ran his date oft by nowa





oops1 said:


> Hope I heara my alarm clock in da am





oops1 said:


> USELESS...BILLY n em FLAP!!!!!





oops1 said:


> Man.. That felt goot



Boy, you lined up that solo pre-meditated flop and then pulled it off.
Sorry, no floppage points allowed.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 3, 2014)

!!~~!!~~!!


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 3, 2014)

Cats won, Lowndes lost, life is good.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 3, 2014)

WooHoo Packers!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> WooHoo Packers!



hello


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Boy, you lined up that solo pre-meditated flop and then pulled it off.
> Sorry, no floppage points allowed.



I was feelin purdy smart when I did that.. Bama.. No replies so I went back and caught up. Bad ideer..Thank I lost my last 4 brain cells and now  I feel violated .


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Cats won, Lowndes lost, life is good.



Do who?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

WHo we violatin


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> !!~~!!~~!!


 What have i said about all them squiggly lines?


turtlebug said:


> Cats won, Lowndes lost, life is good.



Yay cats!
Lee County beat Tift County tonight too. We actually have a good team this year.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hankus said:


> hello



Werd.. Hankus.. It's been a spell. Good ta read ya..boy. I didn't call ya boy.. I meant Roy


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 3, 2014)

Hankus said:


> hello



Hiya there Hankus. 



oops1 said:


> Do who?




It's a Valdosta Wildcat thang oooooooops.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Nothin in my PM box... Eye reckon I done good tanight


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2014)

oops1 said:


> I was feelin purdy smart when I did that.. Bama.. No replies so I went back and caught up. Bad ideer..Thank I lost my last 4 brain cells and now  I feel violated .


It's kinda like playing a video game with unlimited ammo/invincibility turned on. 


Hankus said:


> WHo we violatin


Your up late, cuz.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> What have i said about all them squiggly lines?
> 
> 
> Yay cats!
> Lee County beat Tift County tonight too. We actually have a good team this year.



Y'all did good tonight. I had so many tabs open on the iPad trying to keep up with all the games that I crashed the poor little sucker. 

Boss will be proud of his Packers. 


Not sure if I'm happier over us beating Camden or Lowndes getting their behinds stomped in the ground.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Hiya there Hankus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My bad..shug.. I root fur Harris county.. No harm.. No foul..fowl.. Fowle


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Nothin in my PM box... Eye reckon I done good tanight



He has been busy today.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 3, 2014)

Probably both. 

Three more hours before I go get my little band geek.
I should probably drive on over there and just snooze in the car.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> It's kinda like playing a video game with unlimited ammo/invincibility turned on.
> 
> Your up late, cuz.



Roger on my quote.. 



Let me git this rit.. You n hankus r kin?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> He has been busy today.



I kept it tween the mustard n mayonnaise.. I'm a slow learner.. But a learner none the less


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 3, 2014)

oops1 said:


> My bad..shug.. I root fur Harris county.. No harm.. No foul..fowl.. Fowle



Bout the only time you'll see me excited over sports. When the Wildcats are playing and Lowndes is losing. 

Love love love me some high school foozball.

Or when Bama is playing. ROLL TIDE ROLL.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Probably both.
> 
> Three more hours before I go get my little band geek.
> I should probably drive on over there and just snooze in the car.



I was first chair drummer in the 6th grade.. Come grab me two


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 3, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Roger on my quote..
> 
> 
> 
> Let me git this rit.. You n hankus r kin?



Why yes.

Yes they are.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

The Hazard Boys just came on


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Duke Boys Flap


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Roger on my quote..
> 
> 
> 
> Let me git this rit.. You n hankus r kin?



Correct. We have unrelated mothers and fathers that are in totally different family trees and states.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh snap.. That'll get ya banded.. See what had happened was.. I'm watchin the dukes of hazard


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> It's kinda like playing a video game with unlimited ammo/invincibility turned on.
> 
> Your up late, cuz.



yep, got compny



oops1 said:


> Roger on my quote..
> 
> 
> 
> Let me git this rit.. You n hankus r kin?



yes we kinfolk



turtlebug said:


> Why yes.
> 
> Yes they are.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 3, 2014)

oops1 said:


> I was first chair drummer in the 6th grade.. Come grab me two



Percussion rawks. 

Mini-Me plays alto sax. She does marching band, first chair in Wind Symphony and Jazz Band. She's made GMEA every year she's tried out. She's band geek supreme lol.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Correct. We have unrelated mothers and fathers that are in totally different family trees and states.



So what you're sayin is I could have one hankus and one bammer out of the two kids I brought onto this earth


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Bout the only time you'll see me excited over sports. When the Wildcats are playing and Lowndes is losing.
> 
> Love love love me some high school foozball.
> 
> Or when Bama is playing. ROLL TIDE ROLL.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Oh snap.. That'll get ya banded.. See what had happened was.. I'm watchin the dukes of hazard



waytched the prequel to the Dukes on CMT taday.........soooooooo terribly disappointed that I started drankin again


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 3, 2014)

Hankus said:


> waytched the prequel to the Dukes on CMT taday.........soooooooo terribly disappointed that I started drankin again



When did you stop?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

oops1 said:


> So what you're sayin is I could have one hankus and one bammer out of the two kids I brought onto this earth



mebbe


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Percussion rawks.
> 
> Mini-Me plays alto sax. She does marching band, first chair in Wind Symphony and Jazz Band. She's made GMEA every year she's tried out. She's band geek supreme lol.



I lost my percussion skills bout the time I found a drivers license . I gots a lil rhythm .. But not much


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 3, 2014)

oops1 said:


> So what you're sayin is I could have one hankus and one bammer out of the two kids I brought onto this earth



If you ooops'd one more time, you might have a Bankus too.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> When did you stop?



last night, ,..........but I retsarted today


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> If you ooops'd one more time, you might have a Bankus too.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hankus said:


> waytched the prequel to the Dukes on CMT taday.........soooooooo terribly disappointed that I started drankin again



I stopped on it fur bout a minute.. Lame.. Lame.. Lame..

The real deals on nowa


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2014)

oops1 said:


> So what you're sayin is I could have one hankus and one bammer out of the two kids I brought onto this earth



No. Quit trying to use Dukes of Hazzard logic to figure it out.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> If you ooops'd one more time, you might have a Bankus too.



Can't afford that


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 3, 2014)

oops1 said:


> I lost my percussion skills bout the time I found a drivers license . I gots a lil rhythm .. But not much



She's the best high school saxophonist around these parts but my gosh you can pick her out on the field.

Your eyes are immediately drawn to the 6' tall female sax player that really could use a handful of muscle relaxers just to blend in.   

She can PLAY rhythm, but her body has absolutely none.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2014)

all right, i've played whack a mole enough for one day.
Y'all have a good night!


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 3, 2014)

Hankus said:


> last night, ,..........but I retsarted today




Quitter.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

seed ya bamer...Imma watch BYU a lil more


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm out two.. Night bammer.. Bugs n hankus..


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Quitter.



nope, alcoholics is quitters an they take them classes.......Imma drunk, we jus take breaks


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> all right, i've played whack a mole enough for one day.
> Y'all have a good night!



Sleep tight Wobbert.


Going to the school to wait.

Gonna spend the weekend in the woods.

Y'all have a good'un.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Look out


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Bam


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Last flap belongs ta OOPS


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

nite 00ps


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

nite bug


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

get it 00ps


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 3, 2014)

Night Hankus.


Night oops.


Night Lizabeth.


Night John Boy.


Night Spongebob.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

I ain gone tho


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2014)

Billy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2014)

'Moanin Billy bros and sistas !!!  'Bout got this one whupped !!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Morning Quack did I miss anything last night?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Morning Quack did I miss anything last night?





Couldn't tell ya Fuzz I had one heckuva night at work and my internet time was nil.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Darn hope I don't have the same problem.. I am live from the desk this moaning.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

I just woke up!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

About an hour ago!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Morning fuzz and quack!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

My medicine knocked me out last night!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Down fo da count!


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Morning what did I miss


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Ready ta go now doe!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Kran????? Whtchu doing up??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Morning fuzz and quack!





Hiya TP, sounds like you got some good sleep !!


You headed to Hancock today ?? 


"Hancock" that makes me giggle . .


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Pnut???? You goin gimpin or workin?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Everyday,.......quack..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2014)

Dang, buncha ya'll are up early.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2014)

yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2014)

crap


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Gotta get up early if ya gonna be sleepy enough for a mid day nap.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Pnut is reading s l o w l y.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2014)

I just found out how the name of this Billy thread relates to another one, loling out loud !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2014)

crapflap !!!


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 4, 2014)

Werk!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Pnut is reading s l o w l y.





Bet his lipz are moving too . .


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 4, 2014)

Mourning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Gotta get up early if ya gonna be sleepy enough for a mid day nap.





Or as Hankus sez, "Ya can't drank all day ifn you don't start early!!"


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bet his lipz are moving too . .



How'd you no?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Lol...I ain't sure I would have posted that other thread.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2014)

Sup nutnut ??


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 4, 2014)

You going gimpin T?


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 4, 2014)

What time you get off quack?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Or as Hankus sez, "Ya can't drank all day ifn you don't start early!!"



I thought about him last weekend at the club as I opened my first beer with my sausage and eggs. By 10 that night I thought, by dang he was right all along.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> What time you get off quack?




7am !! 





T.P. said:


> I thought about him last weekend at the club as I opened my first beer with my sausage and eggs. By 10 that night I thought, by dang he was right all along.





Drankus is wise beyond his ears . .


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> You going gimpin T?



Me and t.p. gonna head down thera about lunchtime and hang out fer a little bit. A little bit could be 2 hours or til dark. I just never know.

Two weekends ago when we was down there sitting around camp she was like a wild Indian and kept asking, I thought we were gonna go camping??? Not sure what her idea of camping is. Come to find out you ain't camping if you aint got a fire.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

I been reading up Mattech on a roll last night.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

This one going really quick


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

She like smores TP


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Or hotdogs on a stick


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Morning Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm outta here folks, going to drank my 1 beer on my way home, take a short nap and then go to a stoopid wedding.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm outta here folks, going to drank my 1 beer on my way home, take a short nap and then go to a stoopid wedding.



Try and have fun


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Morning Quack





Hey Karun !!!


Ya'll have a goodun !!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Congrats on getting married, quack.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Morning TP


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Gooooooooood morning, kran!


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Have fun today with tp


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Morning Fuzzy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Morning Kayran.. We back to work progress is what the boss wants to see in me. professionalism at it's best.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

You go Fuzzy


----------



## cramer (Oct 4, 2014)

My name's not Fuzzy - but morning Karen & Migmack


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Morning Migmack is Fuzzy


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Kran be utoobin this moaning! Lol-ing!


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey Cramer


----------



## cramer (Oct 4, 2014)

my typing finger is slow on the draw this morning
It might be connected to my brain - which could result in slower results


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Werd, big c.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Cramer I think I just saw your family on a
you tube video looks like your avatar


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

C, is you one of them fellers in you picher?


----------



## cramer (Oct 4, 2014)

morning TP
It's getting close to gun season - I am still looking for a bullet or two for you


----------



## cramer (Oct 4, 2014)

T.P. said:


> C, is you one of them fellers in you picher?



my son is the one w/ the 240 G


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

I sure could use some, c. I still need to git my shooter sighted in a little more.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Now that was funny was it not TP


----------



## cramer (Oct 4, 2014)

1st one on the left


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Cool! I know you are proud of him.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Look up "no trash in my trailer", Kran. They both pretty funny.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

will do TP


----------



## cramer (Oct 4, 2014)

I am proud of him.
he's out now but the picture is cool
He wanted action when he go out - so he joined Clayton County PD
He's assigned to watch pbradley


----------



## cramer (Oct 4, 2014)

migmack - you must be bizzy


----------



## cramer (Oct 4, 2014)

fuzzy=bizzy


----------



## cramer (Oct 4, 2014)

flop=good day


----------



## cramer (Oct 4, 2014)

i'm typing slower - so Fizzy can keep up


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

T.P. = staying out of Clayton Co.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Too funny


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Good flop, c.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Some cuties on there, Kran.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

The video TP


----------



## cramer (Oct 4, 2014)

Migmack is still pn page 34


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Cramer=proud pappy


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 4, 2014)

Mournin????


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Morning Hils


----------



## cramer (Oct 4, 2014)

Hil slipped in the back door


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Sun just come up hera


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

sky's pretty


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 4, 2014)

Murnin Krun


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 4, 2014)

Tryin to catch a deers or 3.


----------



## cramer (Oct 4, 2014)

Morning Hils - got lots to do this morning
can't wait til next Saturday - gonna catch one with my ML


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 4, 2014)

Maybe the pigs will come thru and I can catch one of them


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Guess everyone's gonna be in the woods
this weekend


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

The sun is not up here yet. Kran must be farther east than me.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

You use a pig caller


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

I little nip in the air this morning.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Don't think that much TP


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Hilsman, squeal like a pig.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

It rained a while ago suposta
have a cold front in


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

I not saying that


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 4, 2014)

Breakin day hera in Twiggs. Can see the swamp a little. Looks like I might not be gettin my camera this mornin. The water looks pretty high


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

I watch a video of a guy calling pigs
he used his on voice though


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 4, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Hilsman, squeal like a pig.



Did you hear me ???


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Since I don't hunt just curious


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Morning Big


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 4, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I watch a video of a guy calling pigs
> he used his on voice though



You would be surprised how many folks can call animals with there own voice. Gotta friend that sounds just like a turkey.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Hils knows how to call on the sows.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Mornin hils and Karen.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 4, 2014)

Mornin bigs


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

I haven't hunted this spot since 1 st day of bow last year and I could not find it.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Good luck to you sir.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Lots of folks up early today


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Good luck Big you too Hils


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

TP's still working on his site


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Bigs = wandering around aimlessly lost.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

I am hopeful this morning. Thanks.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

I gots to pull weeds in the yard today, yuk


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Theys a Biggin here, Hilsman. Be ready!


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

I was for a bit TP. But I fount it


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Wonder who will wonder in today


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 4, 2014)

Good luck to you too bigs


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

What's up, Biggin?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm tired I might consider going
back to bed


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

What ya say, wycliff?


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 4, 2014)

Flop?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

flop


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

missed flop


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 4, 2014)

I had plenty of aimin fluid last night. I should be able shoot skraight this mornin


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Dogs snoring behind me


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

A big doe in my corn this morning. I don't have my contacts in and she's real blurry. I see two of her. I'm gonna aim at the left one.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

shoot in the middle


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

I just had an albino fawn come up. It is beautiful.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

you got chickens


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

TP  has minnows.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

the deers cute too


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

That white deer will be a good one next year.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Why do you call it white it doesn't look white


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm hungry


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

and sleepy


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

I sound like one of the seven dwarfs this morning


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hils,Nut and Big are all in da woods


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 4, 2014)

Nut is at woerk.
Hay krun!


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 4, 2014)

We do have woods around us though.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

The joke is the chicken is the white deer. Wake up Karen.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Just me Karen TP and quackeyejimmy and 2 other guests.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

It is a bit nippy this morning.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

I could go for a cup of coffee after the morning watch.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

I have a long sleeve shirt under my light camo.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Nippy flop


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm surprised the chipmunk I usually see has not made an appearance. Fix may have got it. Got 3 grays on cam.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Few birds. That's it


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

I wonder if this little cold snap took them out of the summer pattern.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Deer that is


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Bbl


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm at work, haven fun. Should be in the woods gimping deer.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 4, 2014)

What are yall up to my nin gie frwends


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Mornin....breezy in the tree?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

#stillinjammies!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Nothing to type


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

I just read all da way back.....what was I thinkin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Need more coffee


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Yall woke up too early.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

You wasn't, Jeff CC!


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hay cheif!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

kegtech is hera!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

peanutman05 is here too.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Hay, ccherryy!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Whassup, lagrangedavee?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Migmackk inda hizzle!


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hay T.P..!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Flop it


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Like


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

It's


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Hott!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Hott flop!^^^^


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

I went back to bed didn't sleep though


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

A lot of catching up


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

I just woke up


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

I think I slept about 11 hours


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Been a looooooong time since I slept that much


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Good luck hilsman


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

And bige


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey  lagrangedave+, ccherry, karen936, Migmack+, peanutman04+, TT.PP., mattech


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

And all the other tree huggers this morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Good luck Hils, bigs!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm havin my NUTnOOPs cereal dis moanin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

NutNut's makin $$$$


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

oops is questionable, but it depends.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Thinkin bout ridin down to High Falls State Park, got a cuzzin campin down there. Big Family reunion tomorrow, but I can't go.... gotta travel.


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thinkin bout ridin down to High Falls State Park, got a cuzzin campin down there. Big Family reunion tomorrow, but I can't go.... gotta travel.



My old house/ rental house backs up to the park.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hubby taking me out for breakfast
gonna have steak and eggs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

mattech said:


> My old house/ rental house backs up to the park.



I thought you used to be down there close somewhere.


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I thought you used to be down there close somewhere.



I still am, just about 4-5 miles away now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

mattech said:


> I still am, just about 4-5 miles away now.



10-4, you still in florida now aren't you?


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes, I'm in Tall Fla.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 4, 2014)

Doing medical science work.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 4, 2014)

Dang I thought War and Peace was long, morning frends


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 4, 2014)

Morning krum, preacher, drunktech


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 4, 2014)

Hummingbird festival and Cotton Pickin fair on the same day. Decisions......................


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

No, I'm not in Fla right now.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm working on a machine at Grady, these stupid folks don't even know how to use a screwdriver.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm drunk, and I can fix it.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

I have not freebased yet though.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

But I will shortly.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

My do it in my creepy van.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

The last time I did it in my creepy van I used it as a backhoe.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 4, 2014)

When's tp2 due TP?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

I was spun out!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Any day now, lagrangedavee.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

It's a great day to be alive.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

The suns still shining right in my eyes.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

I got a 5 day beard and I don't plan to shave.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

I got me some hot dogs in the microwave.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 4, 2014)

All this reading spun me out, congrats TP BBL.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Its a goofy thing but I got to say.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm sure glad I'm not....















hay!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

TT.PP. = insane in da membrane


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

CYL!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2014)

4 to go.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2014)

Morning, Mizz Karen, Dave, TP, Fuzzy, and the Eye Wreckins.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

I'll help out


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Morning Doc.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Locker down


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Bama?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Bama flop


----------

